# The Next Iron Chef??



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Maybe I missed an earlier discussion on this, but I've been seeing ads for an Iron Chef America show to choose a new Iron Chef. Is one of the current ones leaving? (I'd bet on Cat Cora, or maybe the overexposed Bobby Flay....)


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Perhaps Mario is getting tired -- saw the tease last night.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd hate to see Cat Cora leave - she's one of my favorite "celeb" chefs, but I also know how she cooks in the real world, having eaten her food quite a few times. Plus, I like the idea of a woman being amongst the Iron Chefs.

Shel


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been seeing those little teasers as well. I also wondered who's leaving.

I used to watch the show but got sick of every one choosing Bobby Flay. He's ok but I like to see Cat and Mario as well. I have only seen one show with Cat and just the teaser for Mario since I was camping when that one aired.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm not sure, but this item on the Food Network site seems to hint that none of the four current Iron Chefs will be dropped: TV : The Next Iron Chef : The Next Iron Chef : Food Network

I'm guessing the because of the amount of time needed to be on this show, run restaurants, make appearances, write cookbooks, etc., the four current chefs are willing to make room for another.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Morimoto is the best by far in my books, I seriously hope he stays.

And yea, I do get sick of everybody chooosing Bobby, let some of the other chefs battle plz.


----------



## flagirl0 (Aug 1, 2007)

The rumor mill said that Mario would be the one leaving. He is moving some of his shows to PBS. Food Network came back with the comment that they were happy that Mario was seeking other venues and that he would still be appearing on Food Network (at least until November). 

Alton Brown's contract is up in December, but he is receiving a lot of airtime lately (more than any of the other chefs).:roll::roll:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Checking out some Iron Chef info led me to Alton Brown's web site. A very neat, informative, and enjoyable place to spend some time. Definitely worth a visit!

AltonBrown.com

The "Knowledge" section was quite interesting for me.

Shel


----------

